
Why Google thinks we need to regulate AI - notlukesky
https://www.ft.com/content/3467659a-386d-11ea-ac3c-f68c10993b04
======
alpineidyll3
Because when a technology is regulated it ends up benefiting monopolies.

~~~
notlukesky
Exactly my thoughts and historical precendent is that entrenched monopolies
prefer regulatory capture over competition from the underdogs.

